# Πολύγλωσσο Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Όρων Βυζαντινής Αρχιτεκτονικής και Γλυπτικής



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2011)

Τη *Δευτέρα 14 Φεβρουαρίου*, στις* 7.00 μμ.*, παρουσιάζεται στο *Αμφιθέατρο Δρακοπούλου του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (Πανεπιστημίου 30) *το Πολύγλωσσο Εικονογραφημένο Λεξικό Όρων Βυζαντινής Αρχιτεκτονικής και Γλυπτικής (Ελληνικά, Αγγλικά, Αλβανικά, Γαλλικά, Γερμανικά, Ιταλικά, Ρουμανικά, Βουλγαρικά, Ρωσικά, Σερβικά). Τη σύνταξη του Λεξικού επιμελήθηκαν οι καθηγήτριες Βυζαντινής Αρχαιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Σοφία Καλοπίση-Βέρτη και Μαρία Παναγιωτίδη-Κεσίσογλου. Ο καλαίσθητος τόμος, που περιλαμβάνει 667 σελίδες και 835 φωτογραφίες και σχέδια, εκδόθηκε από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, στο Ηράκλειο το 2010.

Το Λεξικό περιλαμβάνει 1000 περίπου όρους βυζαντινής αρχιτεκτονικής και γλυπτικής οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούνται στη σύγχρονη βιβλιογραφία. Με βάση την ελληνική γλώσσα, δίνονται οι αντίστοιχοι όροι και τα συνώνυμά τους σε εννέα γλώσσες: την αγγλική, την αλβανική, τη γαλλική, τη γερμανική, την ιταλική, τη ρουμανική, τη βουλγαρική τη ρωσική και τη σερβική. Περιλαμβάνονται δηλαδή γλώσσες χωρών οι οποίες είτε έχουν βυζαντινά μνημεία είτε έχουν αναπτύξει τη βυζαντινή επιστήμη. Οι όροι συνοδεύονται από μεγάλο αριθμό σχεδίων και φωτογραφιών, επιλεγμένων με κριτήρια αυστηρά επιστημονικά. Πολλά από τα σχέδια είναι πρωτότυπα και εκπονήθηκαν για τις ανάγκες του Λεξικού. Με την προσεγμένη τοποθέτησή τους μέσα στο δίστηλο κείμενο διευκολύνουν τον αναγνώστη στην κατανόηση των όρων λειτουργώντας ερμηνευτικά.

Στην εκδήλωση θα μιλήσουν: Κώστας Μπουραζέλης, Πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Ιστορίας και Αρχαιολογίας, Καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, Νάγια Σγουρίτσα, Διευθύντρια του Τομέα Αρχαιολογίας και Ιστορίας της Τέχνης, Καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, Χαράλαμπος Μπούρας, Ομότιμος καθηγητής του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, Γρηγόρης Σηφάκης, Ομότιμος καθηγητής των Πανεπιστημίων Θεσσαλονίκης και Νέας Υόρκης (NYU), Δρ. Ευγενία Γερούση, Διευθύντρια Βυζαντινών και Μεταβυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού, Γεωργία Κοκκορού-Αλευρά, Καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών καθώς και οι συντάκτριες / επιμελήτριες του Λεξικού Σοφία Καλοπίση-Βέρτη και Μαρία Παναγιωτίδη-Κεσίσογλου.

Πρόσκληση: http://www.cup.gr/Files/files/prosklhsh_lexicon-2.pdf


----------

